# will I need a capacitor?



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm going to be running an indash monitor, and for the regular speakers I have a 300W 4 channel (150? rms) amp,and a 600W RMS amp for the subs, but its running at 4 ohms which makes it only put out 300W RMS. I was wondering if I need a capacitor or not? WIth the amp for the sub running only at 300W RMS on a 4 ohm load, does that equal the same ammount of amps as if it was running at 600W at the 2 ohm load (60 amsp)? sorry if its a dumb question.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

uh oh...duck...


----------



## poetic_mexican (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Oct 16 2007, 08:16 AM~9012934
> *I'm going to be running an indash monitor, and for the regular speakers I have a 300W 4 channel (150? rms) amp,and a 600W RMS amp for the subs, but its running at 4 ohms which makes it only put out 300W RMS.  I was wondering if I need a capacitor or not?  WIth the amp for the sub running only at 300W RMS on a 4 ohm load, does that equal the same ammount of amps as if it was running at 600W at the 2 ohm load (60 amsp)?  sorry if its a dumb question.
> *


No Caps. *upgrade the big 3 with 1/0 awg*, maybe a H.O. alt and batt (if needed). Whats the make and model number of the amps your installing?


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poetic_mexican_@Oct 16 2007, 10:39 AM~9013501
> *No Caps.  upgrade the big 3 with 1/0 awg, maybe a H.O. alt and batt (if needed).  Whats the make and model number of the amps your installing?
> *


the 4 channel is a pyramid amp thats been in there for a while. idk the model number, its 3 years old. the new one for the sub is an alpine mrd-m605 under a 4 ohm load. i alreay have the negative battery cable at zero guage.


----------



## fastcar2o3 (Sep 29, 2006)

cap is good for regulating power. keeps your voltage steady, 1000 watt cap wouldnt hurt, and btw the h.o alt is going to cost more than a cap,and for this particular application.. I would not bother getting the alt..just maybe a red top optima bat and a cap..1 farad


----------



## poetic_mexican (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Oct 16 2007, 09:54 AM~9013620
> *the 4 channel is a pyramid amp thats been in there for a while.  idk the model number, its 3 years old.  the new one for the sub is an alpine mrd-m605 under a 4 ohm load.  i alreay have the negative battery cable at zero guage.
> *


upgrade the pos cable as well as the cables to the alt to 1/0 awg. Is the 1/0 cable you have true 1/0 awg or does the cable say something like 1/0 gauge or 0 gauge? As far as the Apline amp, its says its CEA-2006 compliant. The amp should only pull about 60a off the electrical system. I am not sure what the other amp will pull, on top of the Apline. The amount of current draw will need to be taken into consideration when you install the system, as it could effect electrical system drain (exterior and interior light flicker, etc).

I am not really impressed with caps, as I have had one myself, and pulled it out to install a H.O. alternator and bigger battery, but I am also pulling over 100a off my electrical system.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

sorry but whats the big 3 agian? the negative alt?


----------



## poetic_mexican (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Oct 16 2007, 10:43 AM~9014025
> *sorry but whats the big 3 agian? the negative alt?
> *


pos and neg cables from the batt and alt, I believe. Sporty or Pitbullx should be able to give you a more accurate answer my information may be a bit off.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poetic_mexican_@Oct 16 2007, 11:41 AM~9014005
> *upgrade the pos cable as well as the cables to the alt to 1/0 awg. Is the 1/0 cable you have true 1/0 awg or does the cable say something like 1/0 gauge or 0 gauge?  As far as the Apline amp, its says its CEA-2006 compliant.  The amp should only pull about 60a off the electrical system.  I am not sure what the other amp will pull, on top of the Apline.  The amount of current draw will need to be taken into consideration when you install the system, as it could effect electrical system drain (exterior and interior light flicker, etc).
> 
> I am not really impressed with caps, as I have had one myself, and pulled it out to install a H.O. alternator and bigger battery, but I am also pulling over 100a off my electrical system.
> *


Its zero guage, the same as I used for the hydraulics. I had a bunch left over so I just used it for that. I'll buy more and upgrade the rest. I rarely drive the car at night anyway.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

The "Big 3" are as follows:

1) Battery negative to chassis
2) Alternator to battery positive
3) Chassis to engine


----------



## poetic_mexican (Apr 21, 2007)

fuck i knew I was missin one. thats what I get for tryin to go off a picture in my head


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

is there a noticable diff when the 3 is done?


----------



## poetic_mexican (Apr 21, 2007)

yeah, the bigger the wire the better the current flow.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Oct 16 2007, 10:29 AM~9013007
> *uh oh...duck...
> *


lmao


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Oct 16 2007, 02:11 PM~9015709
> *is there a noticable diff when the 3 is done?
> *


Very noticeable....usually just that alone takes care of lights dimming and such.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

okay, well one other question that wasnt really answered, if its under the 4 ohm load, it will be pushing out 300w instead of 600w. so then will it only be taking 30 amps, or the full 60?


----------



## poetic_mexican (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Oct 17 2007, 06:36 AM~9020760
> *okay, well one other question that wasnt really answered, if its under the 4 ohm load, it will be pushing out 300w instead of 600w.  so then will it only be taking 30 amps, or the full 60?
> *


I think it will still take around the full 60a, maybe a lil less. The 60a (or 2 30a) fuse(s) are there so that if there is a power spike in the elec system, the fuses will blow before causing damage to the amp. The larger the ohm load the less power will be generated, smaller ohm load, more power, but I think that the current draw is relatively the same.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

holy shit, this think bumps loud! no dimming of lights either. Its crazy cause songs that used to not have too much bass to them like some of Payaso's cruising oldies now have way too much bass where I hear more bass than lyrics, and other cds that did vibrate pretty good are just moderate (Mr. Sancho, Frost). I pretty much have to adjust my equalizer for each cd I put in.


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Oct 16 2007, 08:16 AM~9012934
> *I'm going to be running an indash monitor, and for the regular speakers I have a 300W 4 channel (150? rms) amp,and a 600W RMS amp for the subs, but its running at 4 ohms which makes it only put out 300W RMS.  I was wondering if I need a capacitor or not?  WIth the amp for the sub running only at 300W RMS on a 4 ohm load, does that equal the same ammount of amps as if it was running at 600W at the 2 ohm load (60 amsp)?  sorry if its a dumb question.
> *


 CAPS = :thumbsdown:


----------



## poetic_mexican (Apr 21, 2007)

did he put the cap in the car? :thumbsdown:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poetic_mexican_@Oct 23 2007, 03:12 PM~9067163
> *did he put the cap in the car?  :thumbsdown:
> *


no. I did not buy a cap.


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

I WOULD CAP ANY SYSTEM BETTER SAFE THAN SORRY


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by king-918_@Oct 24 2007, 01:21 PM~9074239
> *I WOULD CAP ANY SYSTEM BETTER SAFE THAN SORRY
> *


all your posts are worthless, but funny.....


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

I GOT FUNNY FOR YOUR ASS


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by king-918_@Oct 24 2007, 03:21 PM~9074239
> *I WOULD CAP ANY SYSTEM BETTER SAFE THAN SORRY
> *


safe? please explain how a cap makes your system safe..


----------



## poetic_mexican (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by king-918_@Oct 24 2007, 01:21 PM~9074239
> *I WOULD CAP ANY SYSTEM BETTER SAFE THAN SORRY
> *


I cannot figure out the logic to this statement....please explain


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Oct 24 2007, 03:31 PM~9074812
> *safe? please explain how a cap makes your system safe..
> *


I cap makes a smaller explosion???


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

there is nothing wrong with power capacitors, if you have nothing a capacitor will help it not hurt it! i run power cells they are just like gell cell batts but with more amps.  i would switch out that eq for a x-over though...and watch out for some of the ho alts they dont recharge the batt when the car idles...some of them! (bigger is not always better!)


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

I only have two things to say...



















That is all...


----------



## poetic_mexican (Apr 21, 2007)

dayum :0


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

stinger product too...


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

not saying they won't blow but they protect from spikes. helps stain that a amp puts on a electrical system


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by king-918_@Oct 24 2007, 08:26 PM~9076153
> *not saying they won't blow but they protect from spikes. helps stain that a amp puts on a electrical system
> *


Is that so? :roflmao:


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

If not then why use them? :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by king-918_@Oct 24 2007, 01:46 PM~9074437
> *I GOT FUNNY FOR YOUR ASS
> *












:uh:


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

I dont claim to be a thug but I bet your mouth would not be so big in person :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by king-918_@Oct 24 2007, 10:05 PM~9078229
> *I dont claim to be a thug but I bet your mouth would not be so big in person  :biggrin:
> *


i dont fight..... sorry to dissapoint you ....


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

I do :biggrin:
pit does to :thumbsup:

but its gay to even continue a "if i catch you" talk... none of us are close to each other so lets continue talking about car audio now


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

:uh:. well, since I bought a new deck that has built in eq, I do not need my equalizer anymore. i had to turn the power as low as it goes on the amp because it was louder than the rest of the system, and thats at 80w rms x4. Now it sounds good. Now I just have to find what to put where my equalizer was (under dash in the spot where the cigarette tray was stock). I think I'm leaning towards a colorbar. dk if it will fit though.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Oct 25 2007, 09:40 AM~9080044
> *:uh:.  well, since I bought a new deck that has built in eq, I do not need my equalizer anymore.  i had to turn the power as low as it goes on the amp because it was louder than the rest of the system, and thats at 80w rms x4.  Now it sounds good.  Now I just have to find what to put where my equalizer was (under dash in the spot where the cigarette tray was stock).  I think I'm leaning towards a colorbar.  dk if it will fit though.
> *


how about a plate holding 8 carling 6-prong switches?


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Oct 25 2007, 11:03 AM~9080976
> *how about a plate holding 8 carling 6-prong switches?
> *


nope. I'm happy with my 4, and cadillac logos engraved.  I have the switches to left quite a ways from that, so that way I dont have to bend over to reach. so I got this little 7" section I need to fill in with something. Hmmm. I do like color bars, but I only want blue light on the inside. what else can I do... Oh and I plan on putting an SNES in the glovebox on a slider. keepin it old school :biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)




----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

pics of the snes when done


----------



## fastcar2o3 (Sep 29, 2006)

fuck yo cap ***** fuck ..yo..CAP! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WESTMINSTER*OC (Mar 4, 2006)

CAPS ARE A WASTE OF MONEY UNLESS YOU ARE RUNNING YOUR SYSTEM WITH THE ENGINE OFF.. THIS IS THE ONLY TIME THEY COME INTO PLAY..
YOUR BEST BET IS WHAT THEY SAID IN THE BEGINNING..
THE BIG 3 AND THE HO ALT..


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

my car has a stock 120 amp alternator. The HO is only 140. Thats not much of a gain.


----------



## poetic_mexican (Apr 21, 2007)

what HO alt were you lookin at?


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poetic_mexican_@Oct 31 2007, 01:05 PM~9123629
> *what HO alt were you lookin at?
> *


iraggi. I was going 10 mph the other day with the music loud for a few mins and the battery died. battery registers 12.6v when off, and when on 13.5. wtf.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

anyway, I need ideas on something to mount below my dash, where the cigarette tray was. thats where I used to have my dvd player and equalizer. A color bar is too big.


----------



## poetic_mexican (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Nov 1 2007, 11:48 AM~9131134
> *iraggi.  I was going 10 mph the other day with the music loud for a few mins and the battery died.  battery registers 12.6v when off, and when on 13.5.  wtf.
> *


I'm not sure why the battery is only registering 12.6v when off, but the reason it may be measuring higher when on is because the alt is doing what its suppose to be doing and charging the battery. How old is the battery? Reason I ask is that my batt is around 14v when the car is off, but when its one, with the headlights, heat, and stereo all on as well, there is like a 1v - 1.5v drop roughly so I'm not really sure why there is a voltage drop with the car off


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poetic_mexican_@Nov 1 2007, 12:54 PM~9131171
> *I'm not sure why the battery is only registering 12.6v when off, but the reason it may be measuring higher when on is because the alt is doing what its suppose to be doing and charging the battery.  How old is the battery?  Reason I ask is that my batt is around 14v when the car is off, but when its one, with the headlights, heat, and stereo all on as well, there is like a 1v - 1.5v drop roughly so I'm not really sure why there is a voltage drop with the car off
> *


I meant when off sitting for 2 days. I should have said that. I was just trying to see if the battery was bad or the alternator was bad, because I thought it was crazy that it died while driving. I did have the headlight, monitor, subs, and chandelier going though.


----------



## poetic_mexican (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Nov 1 2007, 11:56 AM~9131193
> *I meant when off sitting for 2 days.  I should have said that.  I was just trying to see if the battery was bad or the alternator was bad, because I thought it was crazy that it died while driving.  I did have the headlight, monitor, subs, and chandelier going though.
> *


I'd take the car to a auto-shop and have them check the charging system. They should be able to tell you whether the problem is because of the alt or the batt. It sounds like the batt doesnt have enuff of a charge to run the electronics in the car, but I'm not sure if its because the batt cannot hold a charge or the alt is not chargin the batt


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Advance Auto Parts will check your battery and alternator for free...

and when the engine is running you'll get more volts to your system. With the engine off and my system at full tilt I get 12.x volts going into my amp power terminals. With the engine running and my system at full tilt I get 13.2 volts going into my amp power terminals... That's with a stock 135 amp alternator and the big three with 1/0 gauge.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I'll finish the big 3 in spring. not many days left for riding this year. Now... what to put under the dash...


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

just put in an optima red top and did 4 gauge from the alt to the battery. Still clueless on what to do to fill in this space:
















(sorry, bad pics)


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)




----------

